# Salmon pink exo terra size?



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Soo pretty much what the title says XD 

What size exo terra am I going to need for my salmon pink once it is full grown?

Thanks.

-Call


----------



## Cleo (Apr 10, 2008)

L. parahybana grows into a very large spider when fully grown. At the very least , I'd say you'd need 18x12 inches of floorspace for an adult. Personally I don't use Exo-Terras for terrestrial species, but I think they make perfect arboreal set-ups.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I just love the exo terras XD 
Both of my adult/juvie terrestrial and one sub adult arboreal are in them...
Got two more terrestrials and two more arboreals XD So not sure..

Looks like Boo may just get a tank in that case.
Thank you C:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Arachnids like the compact space. So, you're looking for about 60 x 45 x 60 cm for an adult.

Gives it nice aboreal space and floor space. Not too tight but not too spacious for it.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Arachnids like the compact space. So, you're looking for about 60 x 45 x 60 cm for an adult.
> 
> Gives it nice aboreal space and floor space. Not too tight but not too spacious for it.


Thats far to big for them. Have you seen the size of those tanks? They are mahoooosive. If they did use that climbing space and they fell you would have tarantula bits scattering the tank too. Give it as less height as possible.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, from what I read of the Pink Toes they get big. :whistling2:

Yeah, re-looking at the tank and a search up on these spiders (a double check xD)

Something around a 30 x 30 x 30 maybe? It's what I've seen used for a majority of spiders.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Arboreal space? 
Salmon pinks arent arboreal :? 
Pink toes don't get very big at all, nothing like the salmon pinks :? Unless you mean pink foot, as in Theraphosa apophysis!

Mine is in an exo terra flat faunarium, 18" x 12" x 6 1/2"
http://www.exo-terra.com/media_exchange/high_res/products/images/PT-2310_Faunarium.jpg


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Arboreal space?
> Salmon pinks arent arboreal :?
> 
> Mine is in an exo terra flat faunarium, 18" x 12" x 6 1/2"
> http://www.exo-terra.com/media_exchange/high_res/products/images/PT-2310_Faunarium.jpg


"Oops" 

I've only just started to dive in, to the world of Inverts.
So I need to start learning the latin names and care sheets.

Links would be useful!

--

A faun isn't such a bad idea, but if you want to showcase the spider you'd want a terrarium :lol2:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

The glass tanks do look a lot nicer, they just tend to be very expensive to buy. I'd like to get mine nice glass tanks, but most of mine burrow so you can't see them anyway!

:lol2: 
Lasiodora parahybana - Salmon Pink - Lasiodora parahybana - Brazilian salmon pink Caresheet

Theraphosa blondi - Goliath Bird eater - Theraphosa blondi - Goliath Birdeater Caresheet

Theraphosa apophysis - Goliath pink foot - Pinkfoot Goliath Tarantula Care Sheet

Avicularia avicularia - Pink toe - Pinktoe Tarantula Care Sheet

Grammostola rosea - Chilean rose - Chilean Rose Tarantula Care Sheet

Brachypelma smithi - Mexican red knee - Mexican Red-Knee (Brachypelma smithi) Care Sheet

Haplopelma lividum - Cobalt Blue - Cobalt Blue Tarantula Care Sheet

Poecilotheria regalis - Indian ornamental - Poecilotheria regalis - Indian ornamental Caresheet

Citharischius crawshayi - King baboon - King Baboon Tarantula Care Sheet

There's some scientific, common names and care sheets of popular tarantulas : victory:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

30x30x30 Exo Terra Cube will be fine for an AF parahybana. They don't need massive amounts of space despite being a large spider.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Mine doesnt move, she just sits on her leaf waiting for food! :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Mine doesnt move, she just sits on her leaf waiting for food! :lol2:


lol mine too. It hasnt moved apart from pouncing food in 2 weeks. Before that it was trying to push the lid off.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

lmao mine occasionally does that, she sticks her fangs through the lid and pulls at it too :eek4:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> lmao mine occasionally does that, she sticks her fangs through the lid and pulls at it too :eek4:


Aye its odd. Mine pulled off all the sealant in the tank then went for the lid. Been weighting it down with a air pistol so it couldn't life it off thank god as its only a fish tank.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I have an 8" Lasiodora klugi in a 30x30x30 Exo-terra and being female its fine. Admittedly I'd like something a bit wider but instead of thinking like you're catering for an animal that likes to roam you need to think of tarantula in their natural habitat. They are burrowing creatures that are likely to stay in or very near to, their burrow. The females are more inclined to do so, never straying more than a sq mtr according to Schultz. Its only once the males become mature that they decide to leave their burrows to find females to mate.
If you choose an Exo I'd suggest a piece of cork the full width of the tank to create a cave, fill the tank right up to the height of the doors with substrate (peat/vermiculite/sphagnum moss) and build around it so that you have the cave level and an area above for your L. parahybana to climb up to. You can create a gradient of substrate this way that prevents your T from falling from a height. My large lass climbs on the mesh and hangs upside down but the mesh creates its own problems in that it catches the claws on the feet, so some people replace this with wider mesh.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

My two terrestrial's are in 30x30x30 exo terras o.o 
I would never have thought of putting a salmon pink in one....

As for the pink toe XD Nar they stay quite small c:

I may see what I can do about converting a fish tank, although XD I will need to find a way to prevent crickets from escaping.
The lack of bugs escaping is one this I love the exo terras for, I have only ever had one escape... And that was because I was an idiot and did not close over the wire holes. 

Anyway... I will have a look at converting a tank, and if not I will have a think about the 30x30x30...
I will be putting her in one until my chaco golden knee grows enough to go in one anyway...


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> The glass tanks do look a lot nicer, they just tend to be very expensive to buy. I'd like to get mine nice glass tanks, but most of mine burrow so you can't see them anyway!
> 
> :lol2:
> Lasiodora parahybana - Salmon Pink - Lasiodora parahybana - Brazilian salmon pink Caresheet
> ...


Thanks a lot! 



Spider Call said:


> My two terrestrial's are in 30x30x30 exo terras o.o
> I would never have thought of putting a salmon pink in one....
> 
> As for the pink toe XD Nar they stay quite small c:
> ...


Go for the 30 X 30 X 30 it equals out the same price of converting a tank into a VERY suitable terrarium.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I like the exo terras XD 
I am just wondering if it will be big enough when she is full grown... 
Cause looking at them D: They do not look that big...


Hrrm <_< -goes to get tape peasure-


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Tape Peasure? :mf_dribble:

30 x 30 x 30 should be okay as posted as I've posted they like to be enclosed. Maybe add Coconut Fibre with Bark over the top for the substrate, and have it quite deep that way it can burrow.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Measure  
Stupid typos XD 

And -nod-


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Typos make the world go around : victory:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

They do Indeed lol.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Spider Call said:


> They do Indeed lol.


I bet they typoed Obamas name. : victory:


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

quick question without adding a new thread since we are already talking about tank size .

i have my chili rose in a large flat faunarium 60x30x15ish
i have my red knee in the same 
and have a pink toe in a similar sized one but it has more height .

is this ok and what size tank should they be in when fully grown ?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

to give you a quick reply, as a guide you should supply a tank that is about 3 times the legspan of the spider. Many people provide larger and the main reason for not doing so is because your tarantula may find it hard to find food. They are rather inactive creatures waiting for food to come to them so a large enclosure may avoid that happening. 60cm is probably large enough for the largest Ts - T. blondi and T. apothysis, so for a chili rose it sounds enormous. 
Avics are arboreal, they live in the trees and mine are never seen on the substrate so you need plenty of height and very little floor space. Some people turn their enclosures upright for arboreal species.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

My Salmon Pinks will be going into 18"x12" plastic storage containers when they are fully grown. These containers are only 8" high.


----------

